# Clothes Line



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

When we camp for extended periods ( like we will this summer) I've always had to drag along a wooden (what I call) drying rack. You can get them at WalMart and they foldup.I hated bringing that thing so I've been looking for some type of clothes line that attaches to the OB.Most of what I've seen previously are made for CL C's or TT's with rear ladders.The 260FL has no ladder as you all know.

This week I found one that attaches to the rear bumper of the OB. You attach the 2 base pieces to the bumper and then when you get to the CG you slide on the clothesline part.2 aluminum poles with 5 lines for towels etc. When your ready to leave you remove the "clothesline part" and the base pieces stay on the bumper.

I'd post a picture but that beyond my meager mind. Got it at CW-the place I love to hate.This will be great with the 2 grandsons who go thru towels like they're TP!!!!

FLYakman


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

We have the same one. We purchased it a few years ago when we got into camping before we realized it wasn't going to work on our tt because of the rear slide. DW drug it out of storage the other day as we await the arrival of our "New Q."


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

COOL!!!!!


----------



## outbackmomma (May 5, 2011)

jcat67 said:


> We have the same one. We purchased it a few years ago when we got into camping before we realized it wasn't going to work on our tt because of the rear slide. DW drug it out of storage the other day as we await the arrival of our "New Q."


So what did you do when you had the rear slideout? We do now and I can't find anything that will work. With two kids...I'm in dire straits for some sort of drying device.


----------



## 5 KENDALL'S CAMPING (Jul 9, 2008)

My wife found a clothes drying hanger that looks like an octopus. Each of the eight arms has two clips to hang clothes on. It has a hook that I hang from a stretch cord attached to the open awning. At night I just carry it in and hang it from the rear slide track inside the trailer. We bought two but don't ever remember needing more than one at a time.

Dean


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

outbackmomma said:


> We have the same one. We purchased it a few years ago when we got into camping before we realized it wasn't going to work on our tt because of the rear slide. DW drug it out of storage the other day as we await the arrival of our "New Q."


So what did you do when you had the rear slideout? We do now and I can't find anything that will work. With two kids...I'm in dire straits for some sort of drying device.
[/quote]

We did what FLYakman did. I think we got ours at Walmart also. The only problem I ever found with those is they get top heavy when in use and on windy days you have to keep an eye on them or they will be drying on the ground. Here is a link to something like what we have.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-23.5-Drying-Rack/15819208


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

jcat67 said:


> We have the same one. We purchased it a few years ago when we got into camping before we realized it wasn't going to work on our tt because of the rear slide. DW drug it out of storage the other day as we await the arrival of our "New Q."


So what did you do when you had the rear slideout? We do now and I can't find anything that will work. With two kids...I'm in dire straits for some sort of drying device.
[/quote]

We did what FLYakman did. I think we got ours at Walmart also. The only problem I ever found with those is they get top heavy when in use and on windy days you have to keep an eye on them or they will be drying on the ground. Here is a link to something like what we have.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-23.5-Drying-Rack/15819208
[/quote]


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

FLYakman said:


> We have the same one. We purchased it a few years ago when we got into camping before we realized it wasn't going to work on our tt because of the rear slide. DW drug it out of storage the other day as we await the arrival of our "New Q."


So what did you do when you had the rear slideout? We do now and I can't find anything that will work. With two kids...I'm in dire straits for some sort of drying device.
[/quote]

We did what FLYakman did. I think we got ours at Walmart also. The only problem I ever found with those is they get top heavy when in use and on windy days you have to keep an eye on them or they will be drying on the ground. Here is a link to something like what we have.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-23.5-Drying-Rack/15819208
[/quote]
[/quote]

That's what we use to use. What I described in my original post is different. Have to try an do a picture. What you describe here will be the option for those OB with the rear slide.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

outbackmomma said:


> We have the same one. We purchased it a few years ago when we got into camping before we realized it wasn't going to work on our tt because of the rear slide. DW drug it out of storage the other day as we await the arrival of our "New Q."


So what did you do when you had the rear slideout? We do now and I can't find anything that will work. With two kids...I'm in dire straits for some sort of drying device.
[/quote]

Do you have the poles and supports on your rear slide out? These are the best drying racks ever. You can hang towels and wet clothes on them to dry and it doesn't matter if it rains since it is all covered by the rear slide.

DAN


----------



## outbackmomma (May 5, 2011)

No poles and supports. That would be good. Guess I'll have to get the drying rack....just one more thing to pack, though. Trees and rope work well cept at RV parks...they get piniky about that. Thanks for the answers.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm assuming this is it:

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/index.cfm?skunum=30952&cartsrc=WEBREC&rewrote

Funny thing though, if you look at their other image.......it's mounted on the bumper of a camper with a back slide - but the slide is in, lol!

Might have to get one of these.....

Ali


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

outbackmomma said:


> No poles and supports. That would be good. Guess I'll have to get the drying rack....just one more thing to pack, though. Trees and rope work well cept at RV parks...they get piniky about that. Thanks for the answers.


We carry two of those folding racks. As was mentioned, they're not really heavy and tend to blow. I usually bungied mine to the back bumper.

I have a hitch welded on the back now for a bike carrier. I got some dowels, and I'm going to experiment this week with putting the dowels in the bike slots when I unload the bikes. Seems like it should work, but we'll see.


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

outbackmomma said:


> We have the same one. We purchased it a few years ago when we got into camping before we realized it wasn't going to work on our tt because of the rear slide. DW drug it out of storage the other day as we await the arrival of our "New Q."


So what did you do when you had the rear slideout? We do now and I can't find anything that will work. With two kids...I'm in dire straits for some sort of drying device.
[/quote]
Drill holes 6" apart starting under slide out on the support brackets stretch line with hooks from one side to the other. And use them as your clothes line. Stays mostly dry too if raining a little.


----------



## Beachnut (Nov 9, 2010)

On our 230RS Outback, it has two cables that run the full length of the rear king bed slide out, that run about 10" up from the bottom of the slide out which puts tham about 5' off the ground. Just wipe em down with a rag to remove any dirt, and they make great "built in" clothes lines that we have put towels and such on. We do not put much weight on them, but they seem to do this double duty job GREAT!









Beachnut.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Troy n Deb said:


> We have the same one. We purchased it a few years ago when we got into camping before we realized it wasn't going to work on our tt because of the rear slide. DW drug it out of storage the other day as we await the arrival of our "New Q."


So what did you do when you had the rear slideout? We do now and I can't find anything that will work. With two kids...I'm in dire straits for some sort of drying device.
[/quote]
Drill holes 6" apart starting under slide out on the support brackets stretch line with hooks from one side to the other. And use them as your clothes line. Stays mostly dry too if raining a little.
[/quote]
x2 here. We did this.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a drying rack from walmart that fits inside (some places don't allow hanging stuff outside) and then I also use a piece of rope strung up on my awning. I figure if it can handle the weight of the screen room, it can handle the weight of some wet bathing suits and a couple towels. Works good so far.


----------



## Bowhunter Dan (Jul 7, 2011)

I've added a couple ropes with dog lead tie-outs on them. Borrowed this from some folks in the pop up community......


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

One of the 10 minute tech books has a how to build your own that looks very much like the Camping World model. Now to just get DH to build me one.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

All this talk of racks and cables, Am I missing something?? I have been using a ajustable rope I made up between two trees as long as I've been camping. If there are no trees we don't camp there.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

A lot of campgrounds we frequent will not let you tie anything to trees.


----------

